# Better formatting



## glowinowl (Feb 27, 2018)

Hello to everyone I am long time sufferer from LG, but I am new here.

One the reasons why I made this account is confusion regarding which exercises to do, because forum is a bit messy from all topics and posts.

If someone could do a summary of best exercises I would greatly appreciate it.

Like :

-Kettlebell swings

-Squats

-Reverse kegels


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

We are currently working on making this list. There is not a specific list to follow until we figure out one program that suits it all. The best so far (at least to me) would be horse riding, mountain biking, and anything were youre hanging, like here


----------



## billybillbob (Aug 12, 2016)

are you supposed to feel your pelvic floor muscles working inside? The only thing I feel when I do these so called "pelvic floor exercises" are my outer glutes


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Lower abdomen mostly, thats your main target


----------

